# Windows 7 Home Premium vs Ultimate?



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

Hey guys, just a simple question here, wat operating system would you recommend outta these 2 choices, Windows 7 Home Premium Or Windows 7 Ultimate, I know Ultimate comes with more features but are they worth the price that you pay for it. Cheapest I could find for both of them are,

Home Premium = $292

Ultimate = $469

I can afford Ultimate but I just wanna know if its worth it thats all, I dont just wanna buy it because it says Ultimate and has extra features and too make My computer look even better if you's know want I mean, wat do u call it again, e-peen or something, anyways I appreciate the help, PEACE

PS. That is in Aussie dollars just so you's know


----------



## epicfail (Mar 2, 2010)

i would say get home prem, ultimate doesnt have that great of perks for 200 dollars more almost.
if you really just want it for bragging rights, well you no how to get it for cheaper
not sure about the rules on this forum so im not gonna say that way.


----------



## erocker (Mar 2, 2010)

Look this over and decide for yourself: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/compare-editions/default.aspx

Nope! Look THIS one over: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-7/compare/default.aspx


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2010)

I think all of Ultimate's perks can be had with third party programs. I'd go for Home.

And I just love how you obviosly can't have fun with  Vista Business edition. ^^


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 2, 2010)

Win7 comparison.  I think Vista's comparison is a little different from Win7.


----------



## Phxprovost (Mar 2, 2010)

erocker said:


> Look this over and decide for yourself: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/windows-vista/compare-editions/default.aspx



 you mean this?


----------



## warup89 (Mar 2, 2010)

the only use full thing from ultimate is "bitlocker" which just an HDD encrypter


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2010)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Win7 comparison.  I think Vista's comparison is a little different from Win7.



I completely forgot about that XP thing. That's actually something I could use (I have some programs for school that doesn't work with 7).


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 2, 2010)

Professional might be what you need. Why not go OEM?  Are you planning to do a lot of upgrading after buying Win7?


----------



## human_error (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd go for neither home prem or ultimate - get pro as it's got a few nicer things than home prem and is cheaper than ultimate (which has nothing useful over what pro has).


----------



## qubit (Mar 2, 2010)

Ultimate is well worth it for BitLocker, if securing your drives is a requirement.

The security provided by that is very good and robust.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 2, 2010)

@CHAOS_KILLA
1. Do you live in AUS?
2. Is this for your own private use; not resale?

Well, if you answered yes, then just spend 260 (28% off using code TNWIN7L this offer ends March 31, 2010) or so on a technet subscription.

A lot cheaper and more useful than 469 for ULT.

PS: send me the change


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

Whoa thanx heaps guys, TPU has the best and quiekest help you can get! hmmm so many answers!


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 2, 2010)

qubit


why do you have

infinity - infinity = infinity
infinity - infinity = whatever you want

in your sig?


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

Didnt know you could download Windows 7, I should have done more research then just lookin at retail products

HHmmm $119.99USD for home premium is pretty damn good, what did you guys do, download a copy or buy a physical retail copy?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2010)

human_error said:


> I'd go for neither home prem or ultimate - get pro as it's got a few nicer things than home prem and is cheaper than ultimate (which has nothing useful over what pro has).



/\/\This/\/\


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

newtekie1 said:


> /\/\This/\/\



?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> ?



Would you prefer "+1"?

I agree with what he said, go with Pro.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

What do you guys think I should do, download a copy or purchase the retail version?


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 2, 2010)

Whichever is cheaper.


----------



## qubit (Mar 2, 2010)

2DividedbyZero said:


> qubit
> 
> 
> why do you have
> ...



Have you clicked on the blow your mind link? Infinity is fascinating stuff when you understand it and it has some really peculiar properties that will really make you sit up and think. 

EDIT: just noticed your username. I think you get it too.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 2, 2010)

Im having mad BSODs with Windows 7 X64 ultimate. i have seen that alot of people are getting the same errors i am with the 64 ultimate


----------



## Frick (Mar 2, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> HHmmm $119.99USD for home premium is pretty damn good, what did you guys do, download a copy or buy a physical retail copy?



Retail? Sweet. I preordered mine from amazon.co.uk for about €80, really nice. I say buy it. 

Oh, remember you get two discs, one with 32 bit and one with 64.


----------



## Disparia (Mar 2, 2010)

Not that you need it, but I give another nod to Pro. RDP Host, XP mode, Backup to network, and other features.






Though at least here in the states Pro's pricing is so close to Ultimate, I've been thinking of doing Ultimate. Don't need VHD booting, but if I had it, I'd use it.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanx for the help guys! still havent decided though!


----------



## epicfail (Mar 2, 2010)

brandonwh64 said:


> Im having mad BSODs with Windows 7 X64 ultimate. i have seen that alot of people are getting the same errors i am with the 64 ultimate



really? its happened to me a couple times, i though it was just something i downloaded or something wrong with the torrent, i reinstalled and it worked perfectly, hasnt crashed since.


----------



## Reefer86 (Mar 2, 2010)

i have ultimate but if i made my choice again i would go pro, just has a few nice things that home prem does not. But ultimate aint worth the extra cash unless you will defo use the extra features.


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 2, 2010)

the thing is ultimate is only $20 more then professional so Im not really saving much!

$299 for home premium

$449 for Professional 

$469 for Ultimate


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Mar 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> Hey guys, just a simple question here, wat operating system would you recommend outta these 2 choices, Windows 7 Home Premium Or Windows 7 Ultimate, I know Ultimate comes with more features but are they worth the price that you pay for it. Cheapest I could find for both of them are,
> 
> Home Premium = $292
> 
> ...



I'm sorry, I thought this was the Linux/BSD/Mac OS X forum not the Windows 7 forum


----------



## Thrackan (Mar 18, 2010)

Unless you need the advanced features, Home Prem is fine. I miss the language packs though.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 18, 2010)

WHAT THE HELL?!!!! LOOK AT THE FORUM LOCATION! It says LINUX/BSD/MACOSX not WINDOWS.
MOVE to another forum.


----------



## regexorcist (Apr 18, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> the thing is ultimate is only $20 more then professional so Im not really saving much!
> 
> $299 for home premium
> 
> ...



No your not saving much   

Don't forget to spend additional money on a good anti-virus 

Be sure to AGREE to ALL LICENSE agreements/restrictions

Be sure to register your personal information also
(you might be notified of a window$ 8 in a few years, better start saving now )

Is it your software, or a license to use it on one particular machine??

_______________________________________________________________

Thank goodness for FOSS


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 19, 2010)

regexorcist said:


> No your not saving much
> 
> Don't forget to spend additional money on a good anti-virus
> 
> ...




Both


----------



## Delta6326 (Apr 19, 2010)

I say get technet! but really i have Ulti and i would really just get home and why are your prices so much!? you can get those for much cheaper


----------



## hat (Apr 19, 2010)

I use Home Premium. There's nothing in Pro or Ultimate that I need or want, and Home Premium just doesn't have it, so it's less bloat.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 19, 2010)

Delta6326 said:


> I say get technet! but really i have Ulti and i would really just get home and why are your prices so much!? you can get those for much cheaper



New EGG YEAH Butterscotches!!!!!


----------



## Tatty_One (Apr 19, 2010)

I had the Ultimate RC Candidate for 6 months, just bought a Home premium OEM for £74, not a lot of difference, I like the fact that Home Premium takes up about 3GB less HDD space!


----------

